# help! anyone got bfp with 5CC and 4CC blastocysts?



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

hi ladies,

I am on FET. I just had my ET today and my RE said that blastocysts are 4CC and 5CC and he said they are good qulaity. But after researching alot I found that CC is not good and not strong enough to implant? I am so worried now and loosing hope. Any success story with such quality blastocysts would definitely help.

rahilaxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly getting to blastocyst is excellent and gives you a 50% chance of pregnancy.  As for the 'Not strong enough to implant'  I would like to know what website this was on, as personally I think it is complete rubbish.

Your clinic said they were good quality and wouldn't lie to you.  If there was zero chance of an embryo implanting then the clinic wouldn't use them full stop.  The clinic I was at would not use poor grade embryo's, even if this left with you with no embies to put back at all.  As remember this would affect there results as a clinic to.

Stay away from internet googling and relax.  You have an excellent chance with blasts.

Good luck.
x


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks stacey, I think you are right I should stay away from googling. But I would love to listen some success stories too.

love, rahilaxxx


----------

